# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Brain Scans are Revealing the Neuro-Anatomy of Intelligence - Institute for Ethics and Emerging Tech

## Dream Guide Team

*Brain Scans are Revealing the Neuro-Anatomy of Intelligence**Institute for Ethics and Emerging Technologies**...* some inner-exploration and self-improvement--the ultimate project in Quantified Self. actually, I'm wondering if anybody on IEET actually uses a brain-machine interface for personal uses? eg to track meditation, sleep, *lucid dreaming* progress etc.*and more »*

----------

